
Postmortem: GitBook domains blocked by registrar (Google Domains) - WayToDoor
https://blog.gitbook.com/tech/post-mortems/06-20-gitbook-domains-blocked-by-registrar
======
graton
This makes me nervous as I have registered several of my personal domains with
Google Domains. So far I have resisted having my main personal domain with
Google.

Kind of scary that they would suspend your domain registration because they
think it is being used for something wrong and notify you after the fact.

Though like the author, I have also been moving things to Cloudflare over
time.

------
koluna
Kind of fascinating that a domain provider can suspend your entire large-scale
domain if there is are malicious actors using the service.

Can the Dropbox domain be suspended the same way? Google Forms?

~~~
WayToDoor
An even better question would be, why would a domain registrar block your
domain at all, if it isn't for a court order ? Is it really their duty to
police content of websites hosted under the domains they are selling ?

~~~
koluna
Look, I get it if the domain itself in its entirety is malicious. For example,
someone mimicking a bank website or using it to distribute malware. This seems
different.

